# Shrimp, Scallop, & Crab Scampi



## 5oclocksomewher (Aug 16, 2014)

Got some frozen seafood from Wally World, and decided to put it on the smoker.  I used only one lit chimey of charcoal and dumped it in my basket and threw on 2 peach splits.  It was hard to get the temps under 225 but after some time it got settled in.












image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 16, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Aug 16, 2014)

After 25 min, IT of seafood was 115, so I added the fully cooked crab.  It was cold so it dropped IT of shrimp and scallops to 100.  This is ok because hopefully I will get more smoke flavor from extending the cooking time.  Buster is taking a midday nap.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 16, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Aug 16, 2014)

After about an hour smoke, shrimp and scallops at 140.  A added the fettuccini, and had to get a sample of tonight's dinner.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 16, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 17, 2014)

Very fun! A beautiful dog! And one helluva machine you have there as well! Great post! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks so much.  When I smoke, it's a "Triple B Day."  Bbq, Beer, & Buster the Boxer!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks Tasty!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2014)

MMMMmmmmmm………..!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I believe I could handle a nice big plate of that myself!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Case & Bear.  I'm use to smoking those large cuts of meat, so this was a little different.  I have to say it turned out very good.  A little lemon, garlic, creole seasoning.  It was a very simple smoke, just had to be careful not to overcook.  My trusty Thermapen helped me with that part.


----------

